# I Received PM's, Emails, Well Wishes and Prayers



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

To all those people, I want to announce that after 7 long weeks away from home and family, my radiation treatment is complete and I'm out of here. I have been fighting through this since January. Thank you for caring.\\/

The treatment was very tough and has lots of side effects that will take some healing time to get over. While in Seattle I suffered a heart attack and the doctors discovered a spot on my lung. They put a emergency heart stent in the artery and the spot on my lung turned out not to be cancer.

It takes a month to determine if the larynx cancer is cured but the doctors and I am optimistic.

I can't wait to feel better and get back to dog training. I have to teach my dogs more hand signals because I can't speak anymore much above a whisper.

I am grateful for a second chance! I also want to state that the VA Health Care System was great and I was always treated with compassion and respect.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

That's great Lee! I'm very happy to hear things look positive on your end. I also hope some of the WDF melodrama has kept your mind from dwelling on some of your own problems. Here's to hoping everything is truly cured and heals up o.k. Enjoy being back with your family & your dogs.

-Cheers


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

thats good news man ... take your time and heal up .... hope the best for you


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee that's great to hear. You are for sure a warrior fighter, which I suspect will also serve you well in healing quickly. I can't imagine having to deal with what you have, and not being able to be home while doing so. You are an inspiration. God speed.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I can't wait to feel better and get back to dog training. I have to teach my dogs more hand signals because I can't speak anymore much above a whisper.


I hear whipping works well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE0-zQBL-Sc

If you haven't had to try it in the past, hand signals are pretty easy to teach, although it might depend how advanced you want to take it. Also, if they blow you off you can't yell at them.  I think it'll be pretty painless for you to teach them, for what it's worth. And if you've already done it with dogs, this is about the most pointless generic feel-good advice you're likely to get.

I would be curious how they respond to your whisper-like voice. Sometimes I've seen (and noticed because I was told to look for it I suppose) dogs can actually pay attention more when you whisper because they have to listen closer to hear you, probably also wondering why the difference. That said, these were very different dogs than you're dealing with and I'm not sure if it would make a difference between somebody using a hushed/whispered tone compared to their normal voice as opposed to the dogs realizing that's just how you talk now. Still, inquiring minds want to know.

-Cheers


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

So good to hear from you and just THRILLED that the spot on the lung is not cancer! Sending good vibes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee, your post makes my day, week, and month too!

Good news on that lung spot, for sure!

I've been doing way more hand signals (dog going deaf). I think you'll love the challenge. It'll be easier for you than me when you're trying not to accidentally verbalize. 


Thanks for the post, and for your example of "gettin' it done and moving on."


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great news ! I am very happy for you. Now you need to get to training for sure ! ! ! !


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

great to hear it...I almost posted a "what happened with Lee?" post yesterday...thanks for the update.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad that that part is over and done with for you and you'll start feeling better soon, Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeeehaaa! Stoked for you Lee....just so happy. Can't wait to see some dog training vids from you soon


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> great to hear it...I almost posted a "what happened with Lee?" post yesterday...thanks for the update.


Wow, I was thinking about you today, Lee & was going to do the same as Joby, tonight.
Glad to hear that you are on the mend & heading home. Happy training.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Glad to hear it, glad you sound in good spirit!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome news buddy! Take care of yourself when you get home. Crossing my fingers for a full recovery


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

glad you made it thru this part, lee! now just heal up for us.

BTW, one of the best protection routines i've ever seen (Sch) was performed by a gal who spoke the commands in a normal voice--no yelling. 98 points. awesome!

oh--home to PR? or ID?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> glad you made it thru this part, lee! now just heal up for us.
> 
> BTW, one of the best protection routines i've ever seen (Sch) was performed by a gal who spoke the commands in a normal voice--no yelling. 98 points. awesome!
> 
> oh--home to PR? or ID?


 
You know I been thinking about this. Why is everyone always yelling commands? Wouldn’t it make sense to always just talk normal or just loud enough for the dog to hear you? I would think a dog should listen just as well if the command was always just spoken? Some people are always yelling commands like there asses are on fire. Sorry for talking about dog stuff on this fourm
Lee the real problem is going to be not raising your voice to your wife. Although im sure she will understand the hand signals. Keep that pimp hand strong.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> glad you made it thru this part, lee! now just heal up for us.
> 
> BTW, one of the best protection routines i've ever seen (Sch) was performed by a gal who spoke the commands in a normal voice--no yelling. 98 points. awesome!
> 
> oh--home to PR? or ID?


Hi Ann - It's Costa Rica. PR is a island. CR is in Central America. It's a very common geographical error. I doubt I will ever get back to my dream retirement. 

I'm going to need too much "maintenance". I think I will be "married" to VA forever now. It would be too cumbersome trying to commute between countries. 

I hope someone pays attention to me. There is truth is the saying you can't take it with you. Cut some good times out for enjoyment while you are still healthy. I felt wonderful until early this year. I was NEVER sick. Then the shit hit the fan big time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> That's great Lee! I'm very happy to hear things look positive on your end. I also hope some of the WDF melodrama has kept your mind from dwelling on some of your own problems. Here's to hoping everything is truly cured and heals up o.k. Enjoy being back with your family & your dogs.
> 
> -Cheers


You know David, It really did help me through the boring then very sick times.:-D


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You know David, It really did help me through the boring then very sick times.:-D


This has been my favorite discussion in several days . Looking forward reading even more good news about you in the future .


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Looking forward reading even more good news about you in the future .[/QUOTE]

What he said!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lee that's great to hear. You are for sure a warrior fighter, which I suspect will also serve you well in healing quickly. I can't imagine having to deal with what you have, and not being able to be home while doing so. You are an inspiration. God speed.


I don't know about being a warrior, Susan. There was some whining going on too. Most of the time I had no one to whine to so that helped.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You're tuff buddy, great news.Now stop sitting around and go train something. Fantastic news


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You know I been thinking about this. Why is everyone always yelling commands? Wouldn’t it make sense to always just talk normal or just loud enough for the dog to hear you? I would think a dog should listen just as well if the command was always just spoken? Some people are always yelling commands like there asses are on fire. Sorry for talking about dog stuff on this fourm
> Lee the real problem is going to be not raising your voice to your wife. Although im sure she will understand the hand signals. Keep that pimp hand strong.


I'm not certain the wife and kids are all that bummed out about the loss of voice.:smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm not certain the wife and kids are all that bummed out about the loss of voice.:smile:


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Haven't had the pleasure yet to get to know you, but this certainly is good news!
One of our club mates went through the same and at first his voice wasn't much more then a whisper either, but I must say this has improved a lot. He still can't "yell" but talking normal volume works perfectly.

Good that you can start training again and pick up your normal life!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> Haven't had the pleasure yet to get to know you, but this certainly is good news!
> One of our club mates went through the same and at first his voice wasn't much more then a whisper either, but I must say this has improved a lot. He still can't "yell" but talking normal volume works perfectly.
> 
> Good that you can start training again and pick up your normal life!


NORMAL LIFE - There is a lot to be said for a regular plain old normal everyday life. I learned many things going through this experience. We sometimes forget the value of regular everyday things we often take for granted. Until they are gone.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad to hear you are done with treatment and heading home. 

You might get a shepherds whistle and start learning to use that, could put some of your dogs commands on a whistle. At least the ones they might need at a distance, or for when you don't want them looking at you constantly.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you are OK Lee. I was just wondering how you were doing the other day.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Glad to hear you are done with treatment and heading home.
> 
> You might get a shepherds whistle and start learning to use that, could put some of your dogs commands on a whistle. At least the ones they might need at a distance, or for when you don't want them looking at you constantly.


Kadi, I never thought about a shepherds whistle. Great idea! I'm going to get one.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee, so glad to hear you're back on track.

All good wishes.

Hey, Kadi's idea of a whistle is good! Would never have thought of that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Glad to hear you are done with treatment and heading home.
> 
> You might get a shepherds whistle and start learning to use that, could put some of your dogs commands on a whistle. At least the ones they might need at a distance, or for when you don't want them looking at you constantly.


What a great idea!  Kadi rocks.  Plus it might be interesting learning how to use one while recooping.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> What a great idea!  Kadi rocks.  Plus it might be interesting learning how to use one while recooping.


Great for having the wife fetch a beer too.\\/


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Lee, I'm happy to hear you're doing good. Have a safe trip back and keep training!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Great for having the wife fetch a beer too.\\/


Safer to teach one of the dogs to do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxK-cbdu1z0

I mean, that way, what's the worst that could happen? The dog bites you? Your wife on the other hand . . . 

Just lookin' out for you Lee! 

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee, you sound better already....keep on keeping on....

I have something I'd like to share with you when you post again on here in a few weeks time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Safer to teach one of the dogs to do it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxK-cbdu1z0
> 
> I mean, that way, what's the worst that could happen? The dog bites you? Your wife on the other hand . . .
> ...


I got that all figured out. When she gives me crap about beer fetching I will whistle the dogs to bite her.\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, you sound better already....keep on keeping on....
> 
> I have something I'd like to share with you when you post again on here in a few weeks time.


The suspense is killing me, Maggie.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

excellent news =D>:grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The suspense is killing me, Maggie.


Tough bananas .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic news!
I like the shepherd's whistle idea but you would be suprised how quickly dogs can pick up on hand signals.
They are much more orrented on body language then verbal cues.
One of my daughters is an interpreter for the hearing impaired and she taught her first dog with sign just for the hell of it. It was cool to watch.......and she can insult the crap out of me and I don't have a clue. ](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Great for having the wife fetch a beer too.\\/


 
This probably won’t work long term. They must have you on some pain meds or something ?


----------

